# my protein.com



## Geordie1436114498 (Feb 1, 2005)

has anyone used them wot do ya think? Are they reputable? they could be selling powdered milk or nesquick for all i know. would like to know wot people think as they will save me a fortune

cheers kev


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

its fine mate i use www.bulkpowders.co.uk but both are fine


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Geordie said:


> has anyone used them wot do ya think? Are they reputable? they could be selling powdered milk or nesquick for all i know. would like to know wot people think as they will save me a fortune
> 
> cheers kev


I ordered from them on sunday mate and got my stuff today, very good service.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

used both....and both very good!

ask DB bout flavourings etc


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

bulkpowders do this flovouring u can buy it iin lil tubs

its pretty good actually!! only need the smallest amount and it tastes really good!only tried the choclate but was pleasently suprised!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2006)

Is this the one i want really?

I use Dorian yates - Pro Mass at the moment.

Whey Protein Concentrate 80% *Instantised*

Is this alright?


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

Smiffy said:


> Is this the one i want really?
> 
> I use Dorian yates - Pro Mass at the moment.
> 
> ...


Hi Smiffy,

That is the most popular protein, and would be fine. If you wanted to make you own "weight gainer" you could add some *Ultra Fine Scottish Oats* to your shake for some high quality carbs.

The *flavours* we offer are by Black Star Labs and we have never had a complaint about them yet  Around 5% flavour inclusion is about right as they are quite sweet, so 50g of flaovuring system would be enough for 1kg of whey.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah that flavouring is nice man!!!

chuks u should be hitting me with some discount the amount of good press i give ur stuff!!

but i tell u what.. when u open the egg white powder tub it stinks so bad!lol tastes absolutly fine but stinks!!!


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

DB said:


> yeah that flavouring is nice man!!!
> 
> chuks u should be hitting me with some discount the amount of good press i give ur stuff!!
> 
> but i tell u what.. when u open the egg white powder tub it stinks so bad!lol tastes absolutly fine but stinks!!!


Thanks for the recommendations, appreciate it 

Lol, i thought the same thing when i first opened one of the Egg White Powder tubs, not the nicest smell! Tastes ok though luckily!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2006)

hey chuks when do you expect to have stock of your whey protien 5kg ?


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

the egg - is my nxt buy - along with some oats i reckon 

can't get better than strawberry cream flavouring... 

not too sure about the watermelon one  anyone tried that yet? CHUKS?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah the oats are really good


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

Smiffy said:


> hey chuks when do you expect to have stock of your whey protien 5kg ?


Arriving with us tomorrow so will be available on the site from tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

crazycacti said:


> the egg - is my nxt buy - along with some oats i reckon
> 
> can't get better than strawberry cream flavouring...
> 
> not too sure about the watermelon one  anyone tried that yet? CHUKS?


I use the oats daily myself, no more blending them up each day! :beer:

Strawberry Cream flavouring system is close to outselling the chocolate, is certainly one of the nicest. Waterlemon i have tried and liked it, has a nice genuine taste. Those that have tried it and remarked have all loved it.


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

DB said:


> yeah the oats are really good


We opted for Oats with a high amount of fibre in them to aid digestion and the other benefits of maintaining a healthy heart etc., glad you are happy with them! :bounce:


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Hi all,

Thanks for the positive feedback. Just to correct the title its actually www.myprotein.co.uk not .com. 

We are currently running some amazing deals (these are really the best in Europe and the world - fact!) see if our competitors can beat these prices... 

You can view them here:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/10lb_Whey_ONLY_%C2%A316%2599_%26_more_LOW_Special_Offers_%2D_myprotein%25co%25uk/m_1087107/tm.htm

Here a couple of the deals:

*10lb of **Whey Protein Concentrate 75 [NZ]** TUBBED **ONLY **£16.99!* (Equivalent to less than £3.80/kg and tubbed!)

EVEN INCLUDES FREE MP SCOOP (LARGE)

*180 x **CEE Tablets (500mg)** TUBBED **only £8.25*!!!

Lots more deals at the link above and you don't need to be a MT member to use them! 

Don't forget where you saw *Ultra Fine Scottish Oats* first (over 8 months ago), we are often copied (we take it as a complement) but we will never be beaten on price or quality - that's our promise!

Thanks


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Geordie said:


> has anyone used them wot do ya think? Are they reputable? they could be selling powdered milk or nesquick for all i know. would like to know wot people think as they will save me a fortune
> 
> cheers kev


Mate I used them and they were great, ordered some digestive enzymes on like a sunday and got them on a tuesday. Great service!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok so do you think there could BE anymore adverts in their siggies?

T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul G has already asked both MyProtein and CHUKS to delete some of the adverts on the signatures so guys please tone down the adverts or i will delete your post's.


----------

